# I think I just scored a job at a Chiropractors Office :)



## IanT (Nov 11, 2009)

Send all your good vibes to me ...

I had been calling this place for WEEKS trying to get a job there, and they never had openings until when i called yesterday and they said they did... within 5 mins i had a resume with cover letter faxed and email to the, and I stopped in today just to introduce myself and such... 

That turned into an interview/trial massage (in this industry massage therapy, they need to feel your touch before considering you for a position..) I definitely think I did well, the massage manager seemed very pleased with what I brought to the table, she felt very some good tension relief afterwards and even gave me a hug !! (This place is a family practice so everyone is very chummy and cheerful ... ppppppppperrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrfect place for me cause im allllllll about hugs and spreading love to everyone within a 10ft radius of me   )

They are a PT/Chiro/Massage office with a full gym and MRI, decompression tables (which I have never seen until today..very cool) and loads of other scientific equipment... AWESOME... so no "Fluff n' Buff" I can go there and work with people to achieve a set of attainable results..

PLUS I would get free Chiropractic work and use of any of the equipment... they also provide lotions and all that other good stuff too! 

Makes me sooooooooooooo happy! I was meditation on this all night last night and sending energy to today... so Im really glad I was proactive in going there today.. I have so many things in the oven right now... Ive got a job at a spa that is going to have me contracting at a local hotel as well as the spa thats hooked into my apt complex... (so I can literally roll out of bed and be there in like 40 paces... lol)...

So happy i can hardly contain it cause this is a stressful month with $$ situation and such..I have been putting looooooooooooooooooooOOOOooOads of money out with virtually none coming in...

so its like the world is finally throwing me that proverbial "bone" ive been after for so long...

 

::Happy Dance::


boobobooodoooboodoodod


and Im out


----------



## heyjude (Nov 11, 2009)

Good vibes and loads of mojo headed your way, Ian!

 I hope it works out. Sound wonderful. 

Keep us posted.  

Jude


----------



## IanT (Nov 11, 2009)

heyjude said:
			
		

> Good vibes and loads of mojo headed your way, Ian!
> 
> I hope it works out. Sound wonderful.
> 
> ...



You rock!  Will do!


----------



## Manda (Nov 12, 2009)

Your persistence and positivity is inspiring   

It sounds like a fantastic opportunity, I hope you get it!  8)


----------



## topcat (Nov 12, 2009)

Positive thoughts heading your way Ian - your karma is flowing right now


----------



## pops1 (Nov 12, 2009)

Positive thoughts winging your way from Australia XOXOXOX


----------



## tamarajane (Nov 12, 2009)

Happy dance and special prayer for you Ian!!  Hope it works out!  Hugs!!


----------



## Sibi (Nov 12, 2009)

Great news Ian, I hope you get the job!!  It's always a blessing to be getting paid for something that you enjoy doing!


----------



## IanT (Nov 12, 2009)

Thank you soooo much for the good vibes!!! Still waiting on the call..  Very Nervous but I really hope I get this..I dont want to jinx it but it seems like a perfect fit


----------



## IanT (Nov 13, 2009)

I called for a follow up today and apparently the manager I interviewed with is out sick, the nice receptionist said to call back on Monday morning so Im going to try that ... They did remember me on the phone though... 

(all I said was that I was following up on my meeting with so-n-so the other day....and they were like AH! are you the LMT that was here the other day etc... so I dont think many if anyone else has been interviewed... so that could be a good sign   )

Im so excited about this opportunity, Im really hoping it works out!!


----------



## krissy (Nov 13, 2009)

i wish you lots of good luck!


----------



## IanT (Nov 14, 2009)

awww thanks


----------



## pops1 (Nov 14, 2009)

Keeping everything crossed for you,hope your angel is watching out for you and getting ready to give you a big lift up.


----------



## IanT (Nov 14, 2009)

pops1 said:
			
		

> Keeping everything crossed for you,hope your angel is watching out for you and getting ready to give you a big lift up.



Me too!  I feel like I am on the verge of a New Day in my life 

soooooo exciting ::just got chills lol::


----------



## dagmar88 (Nov 14, 2009)

keep us informed! I'm really happy for you


----------



## Woodi (Nov 14, 2009)

So excited to hear this, Ian. Hope it works out great for you!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Nov 14, 2009)

If it's meant to be - it will be. 

All the best from me too.  :wink:


----------



## IanT (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you all for the positive vibes!!!...I cant wait.. ONE MORE DAY and I get to find out!!!...

I cant wait until Monday... Im really looking forward to this opportunity...Im praying and praying that I get it!  

I really appreciate all the good vibes!


----------

